# Finally got my deer mount back!



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

11 points, I haven't had anybody score it yet.... anybody have a rough estimate of what they think it would score?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

i would say low 130's


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Shaun69007 said:


> i would say low 130's


+1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

LONG tines!!! thats a good looking buck....if he would of made it another two years.....I wouldnt wanna see it in the woods id prolly fall out of my stand! Great deer!! and id def say 130's!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Thanks guys to bad the brow tines was as big as the other tines lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i hope you dont mind i fixed your pic.... NICE BUCK!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

fish4wall said:


> i hope you dont mind i fixed your pic.... NICE BUCK!!!! congrats!!!


Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

no prob...but what a buck!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice Buck and a Great Looking Mount....JIM....CL


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

The taxidermists name is ed delong. He charged $314. He lives outside of mt Vernon.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Great looking buck. Congratulations.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Weatherby said:


> Great looking buck. Congratulations.


Thanks weatherby

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

